# Omfg, i think i just got a bfp! **UPDATE** blood results are in! <2 - not preg :(



## WantingABubba

OMFG, I AM FREAKING THE FUCK OUT. I SWEAR I JUST GOT A BFP. OMFG, I FEEL LIKE I'M GONNA THROW UP. I'M SHAKING. OMFG, I SWEAR - I HAVE TAKEN THREE TESTS AND THEY ALL HAVE FUCKING LINES.

Pleaaaase don't let these be evaps! I'm only 8DPO!!!!!!!


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

WantingABubba said:


> OMFG, I AM FREAKING THE FUCK OUT. I SWEAR I JUST GOT A BFP. OMFG, I FEEL LIKE I'M GONNA THROW UP. I'M SHAKING. OMFG, I SWEAR - I HAVE TAKEN THREE TESTS AND THEY ALL HAVE FUCKING LINES.
> 
> Pleaaaase don't let these be evaps! I'm only 8DPO!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Can you pick it up on a picture yet??


----------



## WantingABubba

Lovetoteach86 said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> OMFG, I AM FREAKING THE FUCK OUT. I SWEAR I JUST GOT A BFP. OMFG, I FEEL LIKE I'M GONNA THROW UP. I'M SHAKING. OMFG, I SWEAR - I HAVE TAKEN THREE TESTS AND THEY ALL HAVE FUCKING LINES.
> 
> Pleaaaase don't let these be evaps! I'm only 8DPO!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Can you pick it up on a picture yet??Click to expand...

Yes!!! But my FRER lines came up straightaway but they're sort of gray :s as I understand, that's not a :bfp: but they sort of look like they've got colour in them? I'm gonna take it apart :haha:. My IC has a definate pink line. The other IC hasn't shown up yet. My OPK had two lines. I'm gonna upload the pics now :happydance:


----------



## corgankidd

WantingABubba said:


> OMFG, I AM FREAKING THE FUCK OUT. I SWEAR I JUST GOT A BFP. OMFG, I FEEL LIKE I'M GONNA THROW UP. I'M SHAKING. OMFG, I SWEAR - I HAVE TAKEN THREE TESTS AND THEY ALL HAVE FUCKING LINES.
> 
> Pleaaaase don't let these be evaps! I'm only 8DPO!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

 Lol, a little excited? :haha: Congrats!!!!


----------



## WantingABubba

Okay, these are the tests. I've taken two OPKs too, and they have lines. Only one of my HPTs looks positive :wacko: but it's pink so I don't think it's an evap. I also took a digi and it was negative :shrug: - I'm gonna keep testing day after day! I seriously feel like I'm gonna throw up - I can't believe it!!! I have *never* gotton even a faint line on a HPT!!

(I tweaked them all)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0572.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 214









IMG_0573.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 237









IMG_0574.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 205









IMG_0575.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 236









IMG_0576.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 160


----------



## corgankidd

I definitely saw a pink line on one of those IC, but I don;t know if it was a OPK or a HPT? Well good luck and keep us posted with your future tests!


----------



## Ran

OPKs will always have a faint line, it's a dark line you want to see. I can't make out any second lines in the pictures - I can see the control lines but not the fainter ones. Probably just the images - if you can see it, then it's there :)


----------



## WantingABubba

Looooookie!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0581.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 204









IMG_0582.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 220









IMG_0583.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 558


----------



## Lovetoteach86

The bottom middle pic I see a second line.. How in the world can you have a line this early? That is crazy!


----------



## WantingABubba

I'm driving myself mad here :cry: I don't know _what _ to think!


----------



## WantingABubba

Lovetoteach86 said:


> The bottom middle pic I see a second line.. How in the world can you have a line this early? That is crazy!

Well, I think I implanted at 5DPO (see my chart), so if I did, and I am indeed pregnant, it makes sense :) I'm excited to see if tomorrow brings me a clearer line.


----------



## Ran

8dpo's not unheard of :) Just uncommon. This site's great: 1137 pregnant ladies, but just 28.3% got positives on 8 dpo.
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=8

I see faint lines! Congratulations! I hope tomorrow's test is darker for you :) The paper ones are much more sensitive than the digitals - 10ml of hcg as opposed 25ml and 50ml for some tests, so they're more likely to show sooner.


----------



## lanicol12

I can see it on the second lot of pics an it is def pink :) I'd say def the start of your BFP honey so congratulations xx :happydance:


----------



## WantingABubba

I'm going mad :wacko: looking at the HPTs again (IRL), I can barely see anything. It's so faint, it's like it's vanished. Argh, I'm going mad :(


----------



## Ran

Nothing wrong with faint, it's just... faint! Imagine you're at, like, 11ml hcg, the tiniest amount possible to trigger the line at all.

Think of tomorrows :)


----------



## brunette

Hope the lines get darker, try not to go crazy obsessing about it yet even thou that's probably what I would be doing FXed


----------



## gemmy

hi wantingabubba! Stalking ya! I can definately see a pink line on your test! That is no evap! I've been testing since 6dpo (now 9dpo) and mine are stark white with a thin white evap line. I really think this is it for you!!! Keep updating! Test in the morning with FMU x


----------



## WantingABubba

I just had another look at the tests. One of them def has a dried out pink shadow of a line. It's in the right place and as thick as control line. It's just v, v faint, and I have to look at it under the light AND tilt. But I see it. However, I can only properly see one positive. The rest look negative, even under scrutiny :shrug:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hey there, I do see a veeeeeeeeeeerrrrrry faint line. Take a look at my line at 9 DPO. It's extremely faint, but as you can see, I'm pregnant. Got my blood test yesterday to confirm it. 

Back in November, I was also pregnant, but the line was so faint. My hCG was at 5.74 mIU! I wish you all the best! If it is a true positive, the line will get darker. Congrats!!
 



Attached Files:







HPT (03 Feb 12) cropped2 (2).jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 75


----------



## LoveCakes

I can maybe see a line on one.

You might get some responses on the gallery page, normally not supposed to post BFPs in this bit as it can be upsetting for those still trying.

Hope you get two lovely clear lines in the morning. maybe buy some digis to take the guesswork out of it :)


----------



## WantingABubba

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Hey there, I do see a veeeeeeeeeeerrrrrry faint line. Take a look at my line at 9 DPO. It's extremely faint, but as you can see, I'm pregnant. Got my blood test yesterday to confirm it.
> 
> Back in November, I was also pregnant, but the line was so faint. My hCG was at 5.74 mIU! I wish you all the best! If it is a true positive, the line will get darker. Congrats!!

Wow! That is faint for sure!

Congrats! So even with a line that faint they could confirm? Do you think it's worth me requesting a blood test, then? I'm scared of getting a negative, though ..

I wish you luck in your pregnancy and thanks for your support.

xx


----------



## WantingABubba

lanicol12 said:


> I can see it on the second lot of pics an it is def pink :) I'd say def the start of your BFP honey so congratulations xx :happydance:

Do you think it could possibly be a false positive, though? I might have looked at it after the time limit :dohh:

But if it _is_ my :bfp:, I will accept your congrats and dance with you :happydance:

:) x


----------



## WantingABubba

Ran said:


> Nothing wrong with faint, it's just... faint! Imagine you're at, like, 11ml hcg, the tiniest amount possible to trigger the line at all.
> 
> Think of tomorrows :)

Yeah, but I feel like I'm imagining it :cry: are all evaps gray/lines? Because I've seen some that look like :bfp:s, I just don't wanna get disappointed...

But, yes, I shall think of tomorrows :happydance:


----------



## WantingABubba

brunette said:


> Hope the lines get darker, try not to go crazy obsessing about it yet even thou that's probably what I would be doing FXed

Haha, I've been taking like a test a second and squinting at them/holding them under the light/googling/taking a pee test with water to compare :rofl:


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> hi wantingabubba! Stalking ya! I can definately see a pink line on your test! That is no evap! I've been testing since 6dpo (now 9dpo) and mine are stark white with a thin white evap line. I really think this is it for you!!! Keep updating! Test in the morning with FMU x

Hello Gemmy ;)

I will! Looking forward to tomorrow! xx


----------



## WantingABubba

LoveCakes said:


> I can maybe see a line on one.
> 
> You might get some responses on the gallery page, normally not supposed to post BFPs in this bit as it can be upsetting for those still trying.
> 
> Hope you get two lovely clear lines in the morning. maybe buy some digis to take the guesswork out of it :)

Oh yes! :dohh: I'm so sorry. I forgot about that rule. I will PM Wobbles and ask her to move this for me ASAP. Sorry again.

And I hope so!!! I took a digi today but it said not pregnant :( so saving my last one x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sorry to be a party pooper but you shouldn't really be posting BFP announcements in here :blush:

There's a BFP announcement section and HPT gallery too :)

Congrats tho!

EDIT: oooops sorry just seen your last post :dohh:


----------



## WantingABubba

I took an IC with FMU when I woke up and :bfn: :cry:. Maybe the 'line' was an evap? :cry: I'm so disappointed, but I guess I can only keep testing, right? I'm 9DPO today.


----------



## corgankidd

Keep testing, you're still very early. good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

WantingABubba said:


> Lovebotlass17 said:
> 
> 
> Hey there, I do see a veeeeeeeeeeerrrrrry faint line. Take a look at my line at 9 DPO. It's extremely faint, but as you can see, I'm pregnant. Got my blood test yesterday to confirm it.
> 
> Back in November, I was also pregnant, but the line was so faint. My hCG was at 5.74 mIU! I wish you all the best! If it is a true positive, the line will get darker. Congrats!!
> 
> Wow! That is faint for sure!
> 
> Congrats! So even with a line that faint they could confirm? Do you think it's worth me requesting a blood test, then? I'm scared of getting a negative, though ..
> 
> I wish you luck in your pregnancy and thanks for your support.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Hey! Yes, it was confirmed by a blood test on the 6th! Since you're so early, I would just keep testing with the same tests every day at the same time to see if the lines do indeed get darker. I'm still testing everyday lol. At 10 DPO, that's when the line was a lot more obvious. 

Thank you and congrats!


----------



## angel2010

WantingABubba said:


> OMFG, I AM FREAKING THE FUCK OUT. I SWEAR I JUST GOT A BFP. OMFG, I FEEL LIKE I'M GONNA THROW UP. I'M SHAKING. OMFG, I SWEAR - I HAVE TAKEN THREE TESTS AND THEY ALL HAVE FUCKING LINES.
> 
> Pleaaaase don't let these be evaps! I'm only 8DPO!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:rofl:I think this is exactly how I sounded when I got my bfp! Hopefully it is the faint start of a strong bfp for you!


----------



## gemmy

hey bubba have you done one today? have you seen mine today in the group thread - i'm in exact same boat hun!!! faint pink line but think was after the time. did another 2 but negative but that urine looked so weak. original one fmu today 11dpo. can't wait for morning scared it won't be there again!! gl


----------



## WantingABubba

Hey girls, I keep testing but can see no lines :cry: keep thinking I see faint ones but I may be suffering from line eye! LOL. I'm going to the doctors now to pick up my blood test form, and should be getting the blood test tomorrow (beta, I'm sure). Fucking scared, excuse my french, because I don't wanna be disappointed, but FX!!


----------



## WantingABubba

Doctor ordered me these 
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0667.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 60









IMG_0668.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 61


----------



## jrwifey18

Omg I had afeeling I'd see you here soon I'm sure you'll get good news hun so happy for you if not we are still so young and have ages to conceive send ya lots of love and luck keep us updated
Baby dust


----------



## LilMissCheer

WantingABubba said:


> OMFG, I AM FREAKING THE FUCK OUT. I SWEAR I JUST GOT A BFP. OMFG, I FEEL LIKE I'M GONNA THROW UP. I'M SHAKING. OMFG, I SWEAR - I HAVE TAKEN THREE TESTS AND THEY ALL HAVE FUCKING LINES.
> 
> Pleaaaase don't let these be evaps! I'm only 8DPO!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Seriously , without doubt, the absolute best reaction Ive read to a possible pregnancy :haha: Epic.

Good luck girl - got my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

I just keep testing, with FMU, with *any* available urine. I've tested with FRER, CB digi, ICs, pound shop tests and Morrisons tests (which are sensitive to 15mui!) - all BFFN - BIG FAT FUCKING NEGATIVE. 

I find out my blood results and beta HCG on Monday or Tuesday. But I can already hear them saying 'sorry, you're not pregnant'.

I hate myself and my body right now. I just tested with a CB digi and the Morissons super sensitive test. I got a lovely stark white test, which for a second appeared to have a line, but then it vanished. Then I tested with the digi and got a beautiful 'not pregnant'. That was the final straw - I just burst into tears because I feel so damned disappointed. I'm a fool. Me? Get pregnant? Yeah fucking right. Clearly I don't deserve it.

:cry:


----------



## WantingABubba

LilMissCheer said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> OMFG, I AM FREAKING THE FUCK OUT. I SWEAR I JUST GOT A BFP. OMFG, I FEEL LIKE I'M GONNA THROW UP. I'M SHAKING. OMFG, I SWEAR - I HAVE TAKEN THREE TESTS AND THEY ALL HAVE FUCKING LINES.
> 
> Pleaaaase don't let these be evaps! I'm only 8DPO!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Seriously , without doubt, the absolute best reaction Ive read to a possible pregnancy :haha: Epic.Click to expand...

:blush: :haha: can you imagine my reaction if I got a confirmed pregnancy or super dark lines on a test? It'd be like this but amplified :rofl:


----------



## LilMissCheer

WantingABubba said:


> LilMissCheer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> OMFG, I AM FREAKING THE FUCK OUT. I SWEAR I JUST GOT A BFP. OMFG, I FEEL LIKE I'M GONNA THROW UP. I'M SHAKING. OMFG, I SWEAR - I HAVE TAKEN THREE TESTS AND THEY ALL HAVE FUCKING LINES.
> 
> Pleaaaase don't let these be evaps! I'm only 8DPO!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Seriously , without doubt, the absolute best reaction Ive read to a possible pregnancy :haha: Epic.Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: :haha: can you imagine my reaction if I got a confirmed pregnancy or super dark lines on a test? It'd be like this but amplified :rofl:Click to expand...

I think I warmed to it straight away cos that was pretty much my reaction in the middle of a nice restaurant when my fella proposed :blush:

I KNOW it would be extremely similar if I got my :bfp:. Like I said; keepin them crossed for you girl :thumbup:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

WantingABubba, soooo......................what's your status?!!


----------



## boofangie

lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## Cherrybomb143

I've been where you are hunny. Its so hard waiting. Trust me. I got a big fat digi test negative "Not Pregnant" the morning before the day I go my digi that said "pregnant". 

I also have played the baby making game. Its hard.. Dont beat your self up. I've tried and tried and this time I was just lucky. Keep your head up. :D


----------



## WantingABubba

Okay girls, I'm going to call the hospital now to see if they've got my results. I'm super nervous, because I just _know_ I'm not pregnant. At least I have the other results to look forward to, though. Wish me luck!!


----------



## WantingABubba

I called the hospital, and they can't give me my results. So I called my doctor and they said they've got my results but I have to wait for the doctor to give me a call back and 'discuss them'. He's gonna call me back around 11.30am-12pm. I'm so damned nervous!

BTW, I got a BFN on a FRER this morning with FMU. I know I'm out. AF is expected tomorrow, I'll expect some spotting today or in the morning. How fitting that the red lady is due to make her appearance on the red day of passion and love? Lucky me :rofl:


----------



## WantingABubba

My Conceive Plus just came through the door :dance: Last time I'm giving it a shot as it didn't work for me twice. I got the 75ml tube, though, so it might last me a couple cycles.

Heeelllllooooo cycle number 5! :howdy: :haha:


----------



## WantingABubba

So my house phone rang, and I got all excited thinking it was them. Well, it was a stupid automated message about PPI!! I was so annoyed I shouted "fuck off" and hung up. (It's automated - no person at the end of the line, just a machine) Argh :growlmad: :rofl:


----------



## s2702

I get those calls all the time too! so annoying....keeping fingers crossed for you for a positive outcome call for the actual hospital call. Good luck babe x


----------



## WantingABubba

My HCG is <2, so not pregnant :cry:

Just gonna have a little cry and get over it. 

I just knew I wouldn't get my valentines wish after all :cry: Stupid defective internet cheapie test giving me a positive :cry:


----------



## pink_rulez

Iv been quietly following ur posts as I was hopeful for you, I so sorry it wasn't the news you wanted but at least you can move on to your next month and your conceive plus has arrived just in time :) xx


----------



## s2702

Aww - I'm really sorry hon....Give yourself some time to settle with the idea again and then chin up... this wasn't the right month, but there will be a time when that positive is a real one....keep that in mind. 

:hug: to you


----------



## WantingABubba

Okay, now I am confused and little worried ... :wacko:

I went to the doctors to pick up my results. I wanted to see them on paper, you know ..

On the top it says *** ABNORMAL ***, then it says;

BETA-HCG - <2 (Range - 0-2 U)

FSH - Abn - Y - LO - 1.4 (day 23) (Range 3.5-12.5 U)

LH - 2.9 (Range - 2.4-12.6 U)

SHBG - 34

I am *so* worried right now. The doctor told me my results were normal then I get them on paper and see abnormal! Wtf. Then I see my LH is higher than my FSH and research says this can be due to PCOS. 

I am so confused.

I can't see _me_ having PCOS because I have very regular, and 'normal' periods. They're not long, they're not short, I ovulate (as far as I can tell by temping and OPKs) and my periods aren't overly painful. But some of the PCOS signs that I have are;

Hair on the face and elsewhere (I have some, it's not super obvious, but I hate it. And my stomach and back are quite hairy. And my upper lip has a little bit of hair - gosh, I'm painting myself to be a monster. I'm not that bad, I promise :rofl:)

Weight gain (but then I have had some eating troubles due to stress/depression)

Hair thinning on the top of the head (but that got a little better with me treating my hair better)

Doctor's supposed to be calling me back but not until his after his lunch break which could be after 3! :growlmad: He's so rubbish - he never explains things properly, neither does he listen and he seems to not know what he's talking about. How can he tell me my results are fine when they're clearly not!

I'm gonna post this in LTTTC to see if any of the lovely ladies in there can make sense of this for me. Google isn't really helping right now.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

I'm so sorry about your results, including your abnormal FSH levels. Why would your doctor tell you everything was "normal" when it clearly isn't the case? That's just wrong. I hope you get a better explanation soon. :hugs: 

Please keep us all updated.


----------



## WantingABubba

Thanks girls, for the support. It's much appreciated.

My test results were okay in the end. See my journal for more info.

:flower:


----------



## heaven

WantingABubba said:


> Looooookie!

I only see a control line.


----------



## heaven

Lovebotlass17 said:


> I'm so sorry about your results, including your abnormal FSH levels. Why would your doctor tell you everything was "normal" when it clearly isn't the case? That's just wrong. I hope you get a better explanation soon. :hugs:
> 
> Please keep us all updated.

Looks like "abnormal" for someone pregnant b/c HCG levels would be higher.


----------



## WantingABubba

heaven said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Looooookie!
> 
> I only see a control line.Click to expand...

Well, the line was visible without squinting IRL, and others could see it. Anyway, I have updated this thread and the title - my HCG was below two, so either it was a chemical or a fluke.

:flower:


----------



## WantingABubba

heaven said:


> Lovebotlass17 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry about your results, including your abnormal FSH levels. Why would your doctor tell you everything was "normal" when it clearly isn't the case? That's just wrong. I hope you get a better explanation soon. :hugs:
> 
> Please keep us all updated.
> 
> Looks like "abnormal" for someone pregnant b/c HCG levels would be higher.Click to expand...

Nah, it was because of the day on my cycle and the lab automatically put abnormal on my results because it was below their range. But it was normal for my cycle day, if that makes sense.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

I'm stalking your journal, WantingABubba. I'm glad you seem like you're doing better :) now you can start anew, and hopefully it all works out for you!


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/congrats.gif


----------



## WantingABubba

hakunamatata said:


> https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/congrats.gif

I wasn't pregnant, sadly, but thank you for this, nontheless <3


----------



## WantingABubba

Lovebotlass17 said:


> I'm stalking your journal, WantingABubba. I'm glad you seem like you're doing better :) now you can start anew, and hopefully it all works out for you!

You stalk my journal? :dance: :ninja:

I'm am 6DPO today, and praaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaying for a bfp.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Your chart is looking really good!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## WantingABubba

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Your chart is looking really good!! Fingers crossed!

A few people have said that to me now and it's making me all happy and big-headed :haha:

I like it when people say my chart looks good :blush:


----------



## HayleyJJ

chart does look good so grow a bigger head and possible inplant dip at 6dpo as well whoop xx


----------



## WantingABubba

HayleyJJ said:


> chart does look good so grow a bigger head and possible inplant dip at 6dpo as well whoop xx

Thank you so much!!

Don't think I've implanted yet, though :cry:

I just want my bfp :cry::cry:

and congrats to you!

xx


----------

